# '89 cabrio vr6 swap



## loucephyr (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey guys, just got an mk2 cabby and i'm looking to swap the 1.8 8v for a vr6. Never done a vr swap, especially not for an mk2. Anyone have any knowledge on what i should be expecting to be necessary?
t.i.a.
- Lou http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: '89 cabrio vr6 swap (thatghett0kid)*

what do you mean by MK2 cabby? 
To my knowledge of volkswagens, there is no such thing. 
Please post pictures to show a MKII 1985-1992 Convertible Cabriolet or Truck.


----------



## loucephyr (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: '89 cabrio vr6 swap (DubPhreek)*

* '89 cabrio vr6 swap * just a nickname i guess
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NHkid91 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: '89 cabrio vr6 swap (thatghett0kid)*

Never done the swap, but I have looked into it...
Besides the engine you will need the matching vr6 transmission, ECU, subframe, intake and exhaust... I'm sure there is a few other things I'm missing.
Let me know how it goes, think you could take pictures of it at different stages?... I'm thinking about doing this swap to my 91 Gti when I get enough money. 
Are you going to boost it?
Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: '89 cabrio vr6 swap (thatghett0kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thatghett0kid* »_Anyone have any knowledge on what i should be expecting to be necessary?

Expect:
long nights
lots of work
to remove EVERY inch of wiring from your car and replace it
problems, your gonna run into some.
to search!!!


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: '89 cabrio vr6 swap (thatghett0kid)*

ah, you have a MK1 Cabriolet.
Everyone on here I've heard use "Cabby" refers to a truck. 
I wouldnt vr a cabriolet. 
1.8t. or TDI. the car is simply too light. 
you toss a heavy engine upfront like that.. have fun. 
drop a 2.0 ABA block in there. do some engine/head/intake/exhaust work.. and you will have a faster car.


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: '89 cabrio vr6 swap (DubPhreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubPhreek* »_Everyone on here I've heard use "Cabby" refers to a truck. 

Thats funny, because when I hear Cabby I think Cabriolet. When I hear Caddy, I think truck.


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: '89 cabrio vr6 swap (vr2jetta)*

I vote we rename it to *_itch basket. *


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: '89 cabrio vr6 swap (thatghett0kid)*

From my limited research, you will need:
Complete engine
Transmission
CE2 wiring harness
Stiffer front suspension
Custom intake & exhaust
Tach adapter
Bigger brakes
100mm drive shafts/hubs
Relocate battery to trunk
Will require custom fabrication of front sub-frames and all motor mounts.

Oil pan will sit low to the ground; lowering suspension not recommended for daily drivers.
Do a search in the Golf I forum; VR6 swaps have been done.


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: '89 cabrio vr6 swap (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_
Will require custom fabrication of front sub-frames and all motor mounts.


Really? The 2 rear mounts and front mount are not positioned correctly or does the motor sit too low? The side mount is obviously a problem, and clearance between the crank and unibody is unknown to me. I know I had to clearance all the unibodys in the swaps I did but they were all MK2's. Some people claim they dont have to clearance the unibody in a MK2 but I think they are full o' ****. 
There may have to be some bracing done to strengthen the unibody, due to the fact you will have to remove the side motor mount, or is there a way to fab something up to add a side mount to the VR? I've never swapped a VR in an MK1 but these are all questions that need answers.
Is this a late '89 cabby or an early '89? You may allready have ces2 if its late '89 but I am not sure. ces2 started in late '89 for the golfs/jettas. Do you know the difference between ces1 and ces2?
*edit* dont forget all the stuff for the hydrolic clutch. Pedal or complete cluster, booster bracket clutch master cylinder. You will have to drill an inch size hole in the firewall too for the master.


_Modified by vr2jetta at 4:16 PM 9-16-2009_


----------



## loucephyr (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: '89 cabrio vr6 swap (vr2jetta)*

same. this is a confusing topic. What kinda power am i looking at with a 2.0 aba off an mk3 '97, with an '87 16v head?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: '89 cabrio vr6 swap (thatghett0kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr2jetta* »_
Is this a late '89 cabby or an early '89? You may allready have ces2 if its late '89 but I am not sure. ces2 started in late '89 for the golfs/jettas. Do you know the difference between ces1 and ces2?

CES1, CES2?? All 1980-1989 Cabriolets are CIS-Lambda (K-Jetronic). All 1990-1993 Cabriolets are Digifant. None of them were ever CIS-E; and all of them use CE1 electrics.
As I said, search the Golf I forum for further VR6 swap info; here's a place to start: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2198715 .

_Quote, originally posted by *thatghett0kid* »_What kinda power am i looking at with a 2.0 aba off an mk3 '97, with an '87 16v head?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...60920


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: '89 cabrio vr6 swap (thatghett0kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr2jetta* »_Is this a late '89 cabby or an early '89? You may allready have ces2 if its late '89 *but I am not sure.* ces2 started in late '89 for the golfs/jettas. Do you know the difference between ces1 and ces2?
_Modified by vr2jetta at 4:16 PM 9-16-2009_


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_CES1, CES2?? All 1980-1989 Cabriolets are CIS-Lambda (K-Jetronic). All 1990-1993 Cabriolets are Digifant. None of them were ever CIS-E; and all of them use CE1 electrics.

CES, not CIS! Central electric system 1 or 2. Im not talking about the injection system, I was referring to the fuse panel configuration. Im not too familiar with cabbys thats why I said golf/jetta. 


_Quote, originally posted by *thatghett0kid* »_ this is a confusing topic. 

If you are confused with the subjects brought to your attention, you have a lot more research to do before you even think about a motor swap.


----------



## loucephyr (Jul 28, 2008)

i believe CIS is correct, same as the early MK2 models.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by thatghett0kid at 11:05 AM 9-20-2009_


----------



## loucephyr (Jul 28, 2008)

the aba motor i have is an OBDII.


----------



## Brunke_Stunkelmyer (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: '89 cabrio vr6 swap (DubPhreek)*

Hahahahaha


----------



## loucephyr (Jul 28, 2008)

sounds goodd


----------

